# Pitch Witch Question



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if the Tayda Photocell LDR is okay to use for this build? The Pitch Witch build doc states it needs a 1M LDR. Thanks!


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 11, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Does anyone know if the Tayda Photocell LDR is okay to use for this build? The Pitch Witch build doc states it needs a 1M LDR. Thanks!


I’ve got a couple different kinds from Tayda so idk... but I think they usually send out 500k...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 11, 2019)

GSL5528 will do the trick


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 12, 2019)

Much appreciated. Thanks! I found some on amazon same day delivery


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 12, 2019)

Pedalpcb sells them too


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 12, 2019)

The hardest part of my Pitch Witch build was finding that vactrol or LED/LDR combo. I learned a lot.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Oct 26, 2019)

What did you end up using  for the vactrol or led/ldr combo, what was the magic combination?

I’m building one now 



the_grumpy_gnome said:


> The hardest part of my Pitch Witch build was finding that vactrol or LED/LDR combo. I learned a lot.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 26, 2019)

No prerolled vactrol. Just a diffused 5mm yellow for LED 1 and a GSL5528 LDR. It worked perfectly. cool pedal!


----------



## Aria51 (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a yellow led but not diffused. I wonder what difference it'll make.


----------



## pricklyrobot (Feb 10, 2020)

I was gonna ask about the same Tayda LDR linked to above for the Pitch Witch. 
The datasheet for it is here: https://vetco.net/datasheets/VUPN6550/WAITRONY_KE10720.pdf 

Light Resistance is 10-20k/Dark Resistance is .5M, as opposed to the 8-20k/1M of the GL5528

Has anyone figured out what the ohm-ic sweet spot is, where most of the modulation happens?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 11, 2020)

I used a GSL5528 and I love this pedal.


----------

